# Hello: From ToriBethBell



## toribethbell (Apr 14, 2013)

Tori Beth Bell is from Dallas, TX. She is currently studying for a Bachelor of Fine Arts in Photography at the University of New Mexico. Graduating in the spring of 2014 Ms. Bell is beginning work on her personal artistic endeavors. She currently holds internship positions with El Palacio Magazine and the Santa Fe Visitors and Convention Center. Her background includes portrait, advertisement, event, and art photography. With every piece or collection it is Tori Beth Bells goal to use art as a force for furthering the common good.
toribethbell | Photography


----------



## KmH (Apr 14, 2013)

:thumbup: Welcome to TPF Tori Beth Bell! :camera:


----------



## kokonut (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello toribethbell, welcome. I checked out your website. If you want to have a business website where to display and show your portfolio you should consider to go with wordpress.org in order to get a self hosted website. Wordpress.org provides much more possibilities and extra functionalities to integrate in your site.


----------

